# Target $20 Fogger



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all.

I was finally able to get out and to the store yesterday and I saw Target had $20 foggers.

They are packed in their "Target" brand orange boxes, have a simple corded on/off remote and are 400W. For an additional $10, you can get a timer remote.

I'm seriously considering picking one up on payday. I don't have a large area that needs fogging and I don't even want to chill it this year. And $30 plus tax is awful enticing...

So does anyone know anything about these? Actually picked one up?


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought one recently, its good, but not impressive, as soon as possible ill take a video


----------



## nofrets5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Make sure you open the box and inspect it; last year I had to return one and checked probably 3 or 4 others as it seemed there were lots of repackaged returned foggers...a burn type stain in the tank. 

Just to let you know, the two I bought did not make it to Halloween night, so I'd try to at least purchase something a little nicer, just so you get thru this year, if you can afford it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Erik, this will no doubt trigger the seasonla argument between buying cheap foggers and the very expensive ones. I prefer the cheap ones myself. Yu can consider them as disposable in a way. Look at the after sales and get them for $10 or less. As far as the Target ones, I've had some good ones in the past. You can skip on the remote if you put a spring clamp onto the push button of the remote that comes with it. That way it will turn itself on and off.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheap vs. Expensive...always a debate I'm sure and not just about foggers.

I don't have a lot of yardage to cover and I don't need anything fantastic. I don't even intend on adding a chiller box to it this year. Though I might make a couple of cemetary columns/tombstones and house it in one.

I'm just hoping it'll last a few years at which point I'll upgrade to a proper machine, probably a solid 1000W and build a chiller box for it.

So it sounds like as long as I inspect each one for signs of usage (i.e., burn marks in the tank) and don't try to run it into the ground, I should be fine.

As of now, I think I'll try it. When I do (hopefully next week when I get paid) I'll report back on my experiences with it.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was in Target tonight and saw the $20 400W fogger there. I bought a $20 400W mini fogger from Walmart a week or two ago and it has only a 300 mL capacity. Walmart didn't have the remote timer either. I noticed that the Target model had a 1 Liter capacity, which seems like a much better deal. They also had the timer remotes in stock. I'm thinking of returning the Walmart model and buying the Target one just for the larger tank. I'm thinking more people burn out their machines by running them dry.

Anyone purchase both models and care to compare?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Spookie, you can always extend the pickup tube on the smaller unit, and run it right into the gallon refill jug stood next to the fogger. The smaller units are great for encasing inside of props and anywhere space is a constraint.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Vlad. I had posted a question somewhere earlier about whether you could set up a siphon of the fogger juice but don't think anyone had gotten back to me. This will be my first year using foggers so as you can tell my questions are pretty basic.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The one thing I hadn't mentioned about using cheapo or any fogger, is to always have a backup. You're going to want more than one anyway, lol.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello, I hope I am not out of line here. I would like to comment on the foggers as I have had a lot of experience with them over the past few years in my line of work.

The one thing about these 400watt foggers is the fog is not very dense at all and is very thin. So if used outside the effect will be minimal. Also the warm up time between blasts take a lot longer. IMO I would not waste your time with them even for a small yard unless you just wanted a small effect for like a cauldron or something of that nature. 

With that said I would recommend anything 700watts or more. You can find several 700 watt foggers at places like Party City, Halloween Express, Spirit, etc. These are specialty Halloween stores you see pop up during Halloween season. I am not sure if everyone has one or not. Last year I pick up 2 700 watt foggers from them to add to the many I have now and was very pleased with them for the price. They were only like $39 or $49 if I remember correctly. These also come with a timer which is $20 alone. So if you consider the price with a timer it is one hell of a deal. 

You can pick one up now but what I would also suggest is looking after Halloween of course. Most of these places are "All sales are Final" kind of places but what I have discovered is they will get a lot of returns if they are defective and issue credits. So last year I picked up 2 more for $10 with timers. The only thing wrong with them is they were dirty in the tank and it was clogging the line from sending fluid. Fog machines are very simple, they ether work or they don't. So if they say they don't work ask why is wrong because it might be something as simple as the user not knowing how one works and then take it back when nothing was really wrong with it. So I got 2 700 watt foggers with time for $10 a piece. You can't beat that. 

So check those out because for the money they are very good foggers with timers. Of course nothing can beat the 1000watt+ foggers. I would stay away from the 400watt foggers though as you will probably be highly disappointed with them. The slightest breeze and it will be gone faster and it is not very thick.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I bought two of these last year in a pinch because both my 700 watt VEI units went down. I ran the heck out of them and they worked fine. I plan on using them again this year and just picked up the timers at Wal-Mart for $10 each.

They will run for about 30 seconds and then recycle for about 30. With the timer you can do shorter intervals and lessen the time with no fog.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought a cheap Target fogger..it only worked 2 seasons, which is bad because I only used it twice. DOH!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well when you break it down that is $10 a year....LoL

You know the saying, you get what you pay for.


----------

